# contacts



## woody (Aug 22, 2006)

any1 use them? I may order some thru visiondirect.com. Halloween lenses are 15% off but u can use the code 20save to save 20% and shipfree1 for free shipping.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

I got a pair for this year and have used them in the past, be easy they can tear easy but you can see out of them, I got a pair for $20, go to youknow it .com, they are in the UK it took about 4-5 days to get here...hope this helps


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

last year i bought from thses people and they have a garuntee https://extremesfx.com/s-9-red-halloween-contacts.aspx I had a hard time trying to get them in and finally I went to lenscrafters where a dr showed me how to put them in and take them out. This company i called them for help and they gave me tips also offered me a refund if I couldnt get them in.

They have great customer service and the shipping ws fast. I highly recommmend them!


----------



## Faery_Tales (Sep 12, 2010)

I wish I could wear Halloween contacts, but my eyes are so bad, they usually don't have my power. I mean, my eyes are so bad that most eye doctors don't have a sample for my right eye power. It sucks, because they can add so much to a costume.


----------



## Oldsguy350 (Jul 8, 2008)

I got mine a couple years ago for 10.00. I went to get my yearly vision exam and noticed that the eye center sold those contacts. I have 20/20 vision but my ins allows for one pair of contacts per year, so all I paid was my ins deductible.


----------



## woody (Aug 22, 2006)

I just ordered them so we will see how it works out. The doctor pretty much thought i was nuts.


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

I tried ordering from Vision Direct last year, but they said US law requires a doctor's prescription. I have 20/20 vision, so I went elsewhere. I ordered from colorlens4less.com from Hong Kong. Got the red wolf eyes and loved them.

I found youknowit.com this year and might get the red cat eyes for my costume, Sabbatha from Living Dead Dolls.


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

*stepping up on soapbox* 

The reason US law requires a doctor's prescription is that contacts must be fitted to your eye. Regardless of vision correction. It's never a bad idea to get an eye exam, no matter how good your eyes are, and it only takes a few minutes. 
Do what you want, but I cannot be too clear about the dangers involved in wearing contacts that have not been properly fitted. You only have one pair of eyes and you shouldn't risk them. 

*steps down* 

Sorry folks. Pet peeve. Nothing personal. Just want people to be informed.


----------



## woody (Aug 22, 2006)

Thats the reason I went thru a doctor. The small cost compared to the big cost of damaging my eyes. Its not worth the risk.


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

piraticalstyle said:


> *stepping up on soapbox*
> 
> The reason US law requires a doctor's prescription is that contacts must be fitted to your eye. Regardless of vision correction. It's never a bad idea to get an eye exam, no matter how good your eyes are, and it only takes a few minutes.
> Do what you want, but I cannot be too clear about the dangers involved in wearing contacts that have not been properly fitted. You only have one pair of eyes and you shouldn't risk them.
> ...


Geez... I had no idea. I thought it was just because I had 20/20, like I had no right to have contacts, even the crazy ones. Good to know!


----------



## Decorinator (Sep 16, 2009)

It's true, you need to be careful of your vision. But wearing contact lenses for one evening, even if they don't fit very well, is not generally going to harm your eyes.

Most contacts come in two or three base curves. This is what the doctor fits you for, the curve of your eye. Lenses can be loose or tight, depending on the their base curve and how it corresponds to yours. If a lens is loose, it moves around a lot, tight is the opposite problem, it grips too much! These are not big differences you're talking about, but millimeters. It's why the office has sample lenses, because different brands and sizes work differently for everyone. You often have to try more than one! 

A much bigger danger comes from wearing lenses that were not prescribed for you for an extended period. If you wore it every day, you certainly could harm the surface of your eye. Or do something dumb like sleep in a lens that is not designed for extended wear! Can you say corneal ulcer?!

The other biggest danger with lenses is cleanliness - you need to clean them and sterilize them or you run the risk of infection.

Along with fitting your lenses, proper cleaning, storage, and how to insert and remove your lenses are the kind of thing an eye doctors office will teach you. You absolutely need that if you are wearing lenses long term. And you still may need that kind of help if you have never worn lenses before.

But frankly, if you take proper precautions and are using lenses for one night only, the chance of harming your eyes is minimal. Just be smart and be careful, you only have one set of eyes!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

youknowit.com that was posted here was a great suggestion, really awesome prices, Buuuut!, I cannot order because they only sell non powered. 

Also, for places that do sell powered contacts for a few sites I looked into last time their CS said to place the order over the phone and they will get whatever power is needed. I asked because Im as blind as a bat and the websites usually only go up to -6.00, so placing a phone order is the way I have to go.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey, I have a contact question, but I don't want to make a whole new thread.

Are all cat eye contacts weighted so they don't spin or is it still certain companies that do that?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

MizLiz said:


> Geez... I had no idea. I thought it was just because I had 20/20, like I had no right to have contacts, even the crazy ones. Good to know!


I'm sure many people think as such. When you hear prescription you automatically assume vision correction, not necessarily just 'fit'.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

the dogman said:


> Hey, I have a contact question, but I don't want to make a whole new thread.
> 
> Are all cat eye contacts weighted so they don't spin or is it still certain companies that do that?


What do you mean by 'spin'?


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

When you wear lenses they will turn or spin sometimes when you blink. Basically, your eyelid moves the lens a little bit. 
With certain designs on lenses companies sometimes add a bit of weight in the lens to prevent it from doing that by making one end of the lens is thicker than the other.

If you look at early pictures of people wearing cat eye lenses, you'll sometimes see the lens is tilted or sideways, which kind of ruins the cat look. I have avoided getting cat lenses so far because of that. I had seen that some contact sellers listed the cat eye design and others as weighted, but they were more specialized sellers than say, Wild Eyes or Crazy Eyes.


----------



## Decorinator (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't know about the product of specific lens manufacturers, but yes, a cats eye lens that is weighted is going to give you a more authentic look. I'd assume that if a company doesn't mention this design feature, the lens probably doesn't have it. If someone is offering a weighted lens, it most likely will be a bit more expensive, as this is a more complicated type of lens to produce. But perhaps worth the cost if you're looking for well fit lens that stays in place.


----------

